# Garmin recovery advisor anybody using it



## HarryTheDog (19 Apr 2016)

My garmin 1000 upgraded itself to version 8 last week and I noticed I started to get a message "fair" a few minutes into the ride and at the end messages telling me how long to recover before doing any efforts. I went onto garmin site and not much info but found some on a runners forum and realised I am meant to wait 2 minutes after finishing before stopping and saving the activity so it can measure my recovery rate.
I raced for 2 hrs on sunday ( xc) and did 46 miles of commuting yesterday and 23 this morning, it is telling me to recover for 36 hours now, last night 48 but I didn't know about the 2 minute gap needed last night. ( all with HRM strap on of course) So I guess I have been putting in some big efforts. I am having tomorrow off to see what it tells me on thursday. I am knackered at the moment so I think it has some value.
Has anyone else been using it and do you think its worth abiding by.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Apr 2016)

I totally ignore mine - it gives me values like 96 hours after a 60 miles at 17.5 mph.


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Apr 2016)

Some of the runners mentioned silly recovery times but it turned out they were not waiting long enough after the ride to press stop/save. Tonight I got a "good" for recovery durring the ride and 21 hours recovery needed after the ride, kept heart rate down to a average of 125 (my MHR is around 178). I will be taking tomorrow off and should be interesting to see what I get after my commute on thursday morning, I am hoping to see less than 8 hrs.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Apr 2016)

disabled that option, mainly because it was annoying and also as I did not really understand it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Apr 2016)

It's very likely to be an absolute load of nonsense.. I turned it off before I could verify


----------



## Stephenite (21 Apr 2016)

There's some recovery function on my aging 910xt but I haven't even tried to understand it.

It's still a great sports watch the 910xt.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Apr 2016)

I was hoping to get something meaningful out of it today after 24hrs off but I now have a streaming hayfever type condition and feel pants so on this morning 23 mile commute I got a need 21 hrs recovery message again same as tuesday evening. Which may be sensible since I dont feel too well. Needs monitoring over time and need a period of me feeling good and being well rested I suppose and if it makes sense I may well use it in my quest to get faster and stronger.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Apr 2016)

If only I could find time to ride so much that I need to recover. 

A "that's enough! You're recovered more than enough now, get out riding you lazy sod" reminder on my Garmin would be good.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (21 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I totally ignore mine - it gives me values like 96 hours after a 60 miles at 17.5 mph.


Yep, mine does that sort of thing and I do what you do. Ignore it.


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2016)

I curse that option, in a middle of a ride like a TT when you are watching stats, the screen goes blank and a circle 'fair' comes up, FFS!

Edit: Finally remembered to disable it!


----------



## JtB (22 May 2016)

I don't nornally feel comfortable with the HR monitor, but out of curiosity I tried it today and my Garmin device indicated 42 hours recovery time after a 34 mile ride. I wonder what it bases this calculation on and how much credibility it carries.

Also, are you supposed to let the device continue monitoring your HR for a period of time at the end of the ride? If so, do you need to hold off pressing the pause button or the stop ride button?


----------



## Bollo (22 May 2016)

I think Garmin licence it from these people...

https://www.firstbeat.com/app/uploads/2015/10/Recovery-white-paper_15.6.20153.pdf

Personally I just use it as a cue to do on-bike Stars wars impressions


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 May 2016)

JtB said:


> Also, are you supposed to let the device continue monitoring your HR for a period of time at the end of the ride? If so, do you need to hold off pressing the pause button or the stop ride button?


reading a runners forum, you press stop then wait 2 minutes and save ride.
I have been monitoring how I feel and what I have been doing and the recovery advisor does seem to make sense. However after my 23 mile commute in, the lowest I can get the recovery time down to is 11 hrs so have to ignore it. After the ride home typically 13hrs. Today after my race 43 hrs. So cant not ride for that long, though I will take tomorrow off from commuting whereas before I wouldn't have.
Overall I can't follow it religously and know when I should be resting from what I have been doing and how I feel so now when I look at it, I just mentally note it as "interesting".


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 May 2016)

I take notice of mine when running, as in I think "oh look, it says don't do that again until tomorrow" and then, the next day, it says "good". Which is nice.


----------

